# My layout N scale .!



## Zippy4

Well hello im new on the forum i havnt did this in a while but i decided to get on with a 3x6 n scale layout ill be able to take the legs off and take it to shows . Im going to try to make this as detailed as i possibly can get . I really enjoy making nscale very detailed .








































































Im scratch building a coal mine 
















Just got done painting and weathing this kit that i picked up
























Heres a dock im working on start to finish
























I will have alot more updates soon hope you enjoy !


----------



## Zippy4




----------



## Zippy4




----------



## spoil9

WOW! That is some amazing work. Looking forward to seeing the elevated balsa structure finished.


----------



## Zippy4

Thank you ! I will be working on it a little after work tonight so i will have a few more pictures .


----------



## Big Ed

You have not done it in a while?
It looks like you did not forget much. 

Nice....looking good! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Zippy4

Yea . Its just been a couple years . And thank you !


----------



## Prospect193

Excellent work!!! Your attention to detail is very good!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Zippy4

Thanks prospect


----------



## Zippy4

I think on the coal mine im building i will do corigated metal weathered on the sides and a newer style metal roof that way it looks like it is still in business just kinda outdated .


----------



## Dano

Looking good so far! I have one suggestion, if I may be so bold, try using basswood instead of balsa. It has a tighter grain and is still relatively easy to work with. Thin pieces can be cut with a knife and thicker ones can be sawn with a nice clean end/edge.


----------



## Zippy4

Oh ok . Thank you ill take any suggestions . I have never messed with basswood ill try it out
On some of the other ideas i have flowing through my head


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Looks great!


----------



## Zippy4

Thanks !! Will have updates later !!


----------



## Zippy4

Did a couple things got the roof on the coal mine and a little dirt around the pond and the mountain where the mine will set plastered.


----------



## davidadelp

looks good. Are you going to modeling a active mine or an abandoned mine? I really like the building. Have you ever looked at the woodlandscenics realistic water? it may give some more life and depth to your lake. 

Ive got a similiar sized layout mine is 3x5


----------



## Zippy4

it will be active . and for the pond im not nearly finished i will be adding water i was just posting some updates on it . i still have to ad the scenery to it around the pond .


----------



## davidadelp

It looks good thus far can't wait to see and update


----------



## Zippy4

i should have someup dates tom and thank you . i have a week off from work so that should give me sometime to get some stuff done .


----------



## Zippy4

i did a little to the pond today . and around it .
its still wet in this picture little paths and walkway to the dock








the pole im pointing at will be the light for the little dirt parking lot figured it would be accesible for fishing but still a little ran down . we have some around here like that .


----------



## Zippy4

added a little pipe figure it would be modeled as an overfill for the pond


----------



## Zippy4

did a little more scenery.tell me what you think or any ideas .?


----------



## davidadelp

looks good. Do you have pics of the actual mine site or are you going to make that a scene?


----------



## Zippy4

im just going to make a scene i have a few ideas in my head .


----------



## Ranger

looks great!


----------



## Zippy4

what do you all think i should do the outside of the coal mine in the outer walls . ive been thibking but im not really sure what would be best


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> what do you all think i should do the outside of the coal mine in the outer walls . ive been thibking but im not really sure what would be best


Not sure what you mean? Like make it appear as if its done been mined or in the process of being mined?


----------



## Zippy4

well the mine is gonna be active . but sorry i didnt explain it i mean the building for the mine im not sure what would be good for the outside walls . metal siding or make it wood siding . just at a stopping point right now on that building. i want it to look like an older mine but still in service its not going to be a huge mine .


----------



## davidadelp

Why not do a metal siding, it would be accurate from older mines up to today. I just now realized your from WV lol


----------



## Zippy4

lol yea im from wv .! all i would have to do is drive around and go find one to look at i know where tons of mines are . yea the metal siding is what i was leaning towards .geuss i could use the same stuff i used on the roof . then weather ect ..


----------



## davidadelp

Yeah that wouldn't look bad. I'm trying to figure out if I want to do a mining scene or a logging scene my problem is where to find the machines and tractors etc to make it all realistic


----------



## Zippy4

yea its hard to make up which to do .. let me search around i forget where i seen them but they are metal vehichles you have to paint . but can be very detailed if you are steady with a paint brush . check hobbylinc but i have a couple metal ones from the company im thinking of . tommorow i will look it up and give you the name . but yea they had logging behichles and all of that .


----------



## davidadelp

Okay that would be great


----------



## Zippy4

i dont know what year or what ever your modeling but here is this but they have lots more this is logging . only thing is you will have to paint it. but its easy i have done some of the forklift from there . even had to paint the guy but it was fun . heres the link http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ghq/ghq53014.htm


----------



## Zippy4

and here is a metal forklift i put together and painted .


----------



## davidadelp

Looks good I would like to try to semi model the 90s to present I guess no real goal for anything


----------



## davidadelp

That's a good site I will be buying there


----------



## Zippy4

yes it is they have a little bit of everything . try modeltechstudios.com or fifer.com they have detail stuff also


----------



## Zippy4

did a little more to the pond area built a gate . added a lite to the lite pole and put a out house on the scene










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

here is the gate .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Still looking good I can't wait till I can start adding detail like that. I'm nowhere close. I wish I had someone close by that could help me get my track going and wired up so I can run trains that's the hard part the rest is easy and fun


----------



## Zippy4

theres a good book you can by on the wiring .. thats what i did . im going to run dcc on this one . its pretty simple after you do it . but at first you want to pull your hair out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ranger

Looking good!


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> theres a good book you can by on the wiring .. thats what i did . im going to run dcc on this one . its pretty simple after you do it . but at first you want to pull your hair out lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yeah I'm trying to avoid that with with help from a knowledgable person


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

built a retaining for for the tunnel entrance will go on the pond side of the etrance .. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Big Ed

Have you ever seen these? For your pond.

I bought some in O scale from this seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JTT-Scenery...949878?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item565af14976


----------



## Zippy4

yea i tryed to find them in n scale but not sure anyone makes them .. i ended up using field grass in shallow and the lower areas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Big Ed

Sorry. I forgot your building a N scale. 

I was looking at your pond and just thought that they would look good in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zippy4

oh yea they would .. i have been trying to figure out away to come up with some .. i have had some ideas but im not sure if they was to scale they would have to be pretty tiny .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joed2323

wow zippy that is looking nice:smilie_daumenpos:

From the looks of that pond, that sure does look like one nice fishing hole...Good thing no one knows about the pond yet, or the whole town will be fishing


----------



## Zippy4

haha thanks ! and i know i kinda made it like a couple ponds i fish at . next time i go to them i will post pictures .. my next step is to get some people in a jon boat and a camper right where the tracks lead to the pond and some people fishing around the banks .. im getting my package tom with my new kit . it goes on the road opposite of the pond . well the road that leads to it yall will like it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joed2323

From the looks of it, this must not be your first layout? I would like to see what you could do with a bigger layout, add on why dont you:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Zippy4

its not my first one i have always loved trains ive always built small ones and just models and made diramas and stuff piddling around . but i want a bigger one but i dont have enough room at the time . i could probably add on later thought about making a little staging area for it . im not sure yet . i still have the hole other sode to do industrial and little down .. its going to be a modernized country theme in a way .. thats how the old towns ands stuff are around here .. so kinda going for that older buildongs but with newer era thrown in if that makes sense . and i try to do the best i can on the scenes and stuff . there still a little more i want to do to the pond area . i still have to put more scenery on it and the mountains and all that jaz .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

also did a little weathering the other day i wanted it to look old and abused neglected










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

but if you all have any ideas or sugestions let me know ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

ok litlle update . not finished with inside or scenery . but here is the tunnel just got done with a little weathering on it and retaining wall










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

got my package today ! zoomco old country road kit love it !! going to add some more detail items and make the fence broke in spots and build a farm gate thats rusted for the fence ..







picked this up at the hobby shop they bought some ones collection . 25 bucksssss! and there more to !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Still looking great, you should post a video to show the whole layout. What hobby shop do u use?


----------



## Zippy4

i go to the one in nitro wv and teays valley . and thanks yea i need to do that im waiting on my nce dcc to get in then i will .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> i go to the one in nitro wv and teays valley . and thanks yea i need to do that im waiting on my nce dcc to get in then i will ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I have heard there was a few down there but I've never been I need to make a trip down to them


----------



## Zippy4

yea they have great deals on engines from who ever they bought them off of and there are alot and never been used it looks like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

did a little editing .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

got to shave the field grass down . glue is still drying . and weathered the engine up nicely today .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

I'm going to have to try weathering a few things I like the look


----------



## Zippy4

do a search there are aome good pointers out there .. but i always weather the engines and all that sort of stuff just makes them looked used and natural not brand new out of the box .. i weatgered that one off one i found on the internet .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ranger

The detail work looks awesome!


----------



## Zippy4

thanks guys !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Big Ed

Layout looking great Zip. :thumbsup:
The old barn and fence....everything. :smilie_daumenpos:

The weathering too.
I got your finger prints now, don't do nothing wrong.


----------



## Zippy4

well thank ya ! and lol and believe me im not i spend to much time in the basement !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Looks good. Have you worked any more on the mine area?


----------



## Zippy4

no i have been wiring and laying track on the other side and finishing the barn and pond area . the mine area i still need to figure out what bridge im doing and still deciding on making another coal mine from scratch i have some mote ideas . or i found a really cool one laserwood kit i might get . still deciding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

got some trees made ! figured something was missing so i made a tire swing in the tree!







and got some power lines hung










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SNK

Looking really good! 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## Zippy4

ok guys im not a dcc genius . but i have peco short radius turnouts code 80 what is the best way to wire those for dcc i have been searching but its not making too much since to me .. ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

i think this is the mine im gonna go with might do some mods to it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ranger

The detail work on the layout is amazing (especially being N scale).


----------



## Zippy4

thank you ! havnt did anything lately have been getting alot of the wiring done and installing some tortoise switch machines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

got the wiring done and couple tortoise installed built a switch control board and got the track weathered .







and built some more fence . thinking about getting a resin kit and making some detail items and cast them that way i will have plenty and maybe even sell some stuff  ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

also made a loading ramp and dock for the unloading for the feed and seed store and mill ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

I like the loading dock I'm hoping to do something similar


----------



## Zippy4

yea i still have to skim over it with some spackling and then paint it and add the details i think it will turn out good .







this is the building will be the mill . i think it will go ok there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

and its fairly simple to build just have to get your frame up and then pour plaster . and so on .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Nice you need to come up to beckley and help me on mine lol


----------



## davidadelp

Ill supply the beer lol


----------



## Zippy4

haha . now that sounds tempting lol ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> haha . now that sounds tempting lol !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I've got a lot to be done the main part I need help with is the wiring and laying my track


----------



## Zippy4

how far along are you on yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

yea i just got done with my wiring it acctually went very smooth.. glad its done for now still have to install some more switch machines and get the controls done . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> how far along are you on yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I've got a lot of my mountains done and risers in. I've got. Thread in N scale check it out the pics posted stupid and are side ways but u can see it fine


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> yea i just got done with my wiring it acctually went very smooth.. glad its done for now still have to install some more switch machines and get the controls done .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm dreading it I'll have to have help from someone my luck I'll screw it up I really just want to be able to run a train the scenery is the fun part I can take my time on


----------



## Zippy4

its not as bad as you think . it is kinda a pain but once you get the hang of it its easy . ill check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

i was trying to find yours i cant find it now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Zippy4 said:


> i was trying to find yours i cant find it now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It's in the N scale thread I think it's called davidadelp a n scale layout


----------



## Zippy4

found it i was looking in the wrong area .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Oh okay. Do u know anywhere that sells modern day logging equipment?


----------



## Zippy4

hobbylinc ive seen newer logging equiptment on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Nope not that I can find I just looked all I can find is a front end loader and an escavator


----------



## Zippy4

yea i thought they had more i cant find anything . ive looked on some other sights too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

It sucks it'd make a good scene


----------



## Zippy4

yes it would . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

little metal fence i been tinkering around with i made today dont know if im gonna use it or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

What are those pics of? Looks like your trying to make a fence with metal sheeting


----------



## Zippy4

it is im just piddling around .. its a fence with the currogated metal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Thought that's what that was. It look look good around a junkyard scene


----------



## Zippy4

yea . i just seen one seeing if i could duplicate it i dont wven think im gonna use it . its not done yet still have to paint the boards and stuff might just leave it at that .. killed a couple hours lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

Do you know anyone into trains up my way that could help with my wiring problems lol


----------



## Zippy4

no not right off hand there just a bunch down here i dont really no of anyone up that way honestly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

another fence i made today piddling . ill probably use this one bear the loading dock near the tracks .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

did a little to the dock .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Those fences are amazing! I'd go mental trying to manufacture something like that! LOL. Hope to see more images soon!

-J.


----------



## Zippy4

thank you very much and yes theybwill make you do that haha they are tedious .. im trying to think of some more . i think ill get a casting resin kit and do all the femces first to see how that will go since i have a few fences and dofferent types to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mnp13

davidadelp said:


> Do you know anyone into trains up my way that could help with my wiring problems lol


Post here.  Everyone has been very helpful... and very _patient_ with every question I have posted! 

Just be as detailed as possible - draw out the layout, where your wires are currently run, and what problems you're having. There are a bunch of experts in this stuff...


----------



## davidadelp

mnp13 said:


> Post here.  Everyone has been very helpful... and very _patient_ with every question I have posted!
> 
> Just be as detailed as possible - draw out the layout, where your wires are currently run, and what problems you're having. There are a bunch of experts in this stuff...


I have 0 wires or anything so it's starting from scratch


----------



## Zippy4

are you gonna do dcc or dc ? and if you are do you have text ? if so draw your layout and text it to me and i will draw you something up for the wiring and make it easy for you ! 3048070691


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## davidadelp

I'm not real sure it'll need to be DCC capable I guess but will have to be able to run DC to? I do have text I'll draw something up and take a pic to show u


----------



## Zippy4

ok sounds good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

made some poles for the bottom of the ramp dock . added a rusty wire or chain to go across the ramp for when not in use thought that would be a little touch . and got some baracades made i purchased at the hobby store .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

poles are not secured yet but here is the progress so far on the dock area .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

put a couple people and and trailer at the dock to kinda get a feel for the scene i thibk its gonna look alright after all the scenery and pilots and stuff is on there










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zippy4

little update havnt been doing much but . i have a truck i have been working on painting and so on work in process . so i found these unpainted f 250 like i have !! and a rollback f350 pretty cool kits just add the wheels ! well i decoded to paint one identical to how mine is at the time . turned out pretty good i think !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

bought a shot gun house been working on it for the last couple days added some stuff like a railing a meter and an old pipe coming out the back room










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger

Awesome looking as always.


----------



## Zippy4

thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtodd

I'm just getting started ordering stuff and putting together my table. You have inspired me a lot! It's a verey good looking layout!


----------



## Zippy4

thank you ! yea that what i have been doing latley just getting som kits together . so ill have updates after i build a few . its pretty slow right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

well ordered quite a few things from osborn model kits . they have some great stuff and easy to put together with the jigs they send you on some stuff . i also got one of there snack shacks pretty neat . i dont know really where im gonna put it but i bashed it a little bit . they originally called for the sign to be on the roof .. so i didnt like it that well so i made me some rolled roofing . which is very simple if any one wants to know . and put rolled roofingon it and i mad the sign for by the road . i first made the sign 1 inch across and 1/2 inch wide . worked out well and the. got on the computer and printed out some signs for it . since my last name is king then i incorprated that to the name lol .. and osborn kits also sent me a billbord for free !! working on it now . 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

i still have to weather it a few other little things . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I see you're using Corel to do the artwork. The software I use to make my vinyl signs and decal might be able to handle this if I'm just printing. I might even try to cut some vinyl out too. 

That snack shack is awesome!!!


----------



## Zippy4

yes its my first time using it after i got use to it . it was a breeze i like it ! i think i might get some different paper and try to make some signs for the fences and other little things .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

this will be going into the mountain and or backdrop . i will have to scratch build this .







if you see where the road is ending . i have to straighten and clean the roads a little bit . but its narrow up near the back dropbecause as it goes into that tunnel its a one lane road . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

his is where the snack shack is gonna set at when i get all the cliffs and mountain done and road . t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

got some of the front of the tunnel rapped up . still have to add the sides the back ground inside the tunnel . and traffic lights im making . 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR

That's great!!

Hooed-a-thunk of modeling electrical conduit on a tunnel face.
What are you using for those conduit joint fittings? What I
see really looks good.

Don


----------



## Zippy4

on this one i bought a pack of the tubed styrene and used the next to last size in the pack for the conduit . i went alittle bigger than the smallest tube which i usaly use because its larger being bigger wires for the tunnel lights and all that . for the light and electrical box i used next to smallest square styrene strips then for the light i used the next size up .. i will get the sizes and post them i have the pack somewhere laying here . but i spray them first with cheap grey primer then i cut them and touch up once they are glued on .. and gluing them on i use the tip of the exacto just press till they will stick to it then you can just put glue on them and put them where they go and pull the exacto out . might have to touch up that spot but if your gental you wont 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

working on this now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

one side done .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

still have some finishing up on them but i have a pretty easy way to doing them ill explain when i finish . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

man hole with an x i e seen a couple around here like that figure water company did it for work . so i did it on one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger

Awesome work as always.


----------



## Zippy4

thanks ranger !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

got the tunel entrance done still have to ad the back drop to the back of it so it doesnt look like it doesnt continue .








also did some to the hill with the billbord and where the snack shack will be going still have to add my powder i use for the gravel lots and roads .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That is some awesome work!!!!


----------



## Zippy4

thank you !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidadelp

Looks great! I can't wait to get started back on my layout!


----------



## Zippy4

ive slowed down alot .. but im getting ready to get all the towns buildings . so it will take me a couple months or more to build and paint them all . still debating on sidewalk situation and now im straying away from how i was gonna do the parking . so might just end up with a parking lol .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

parking lot ***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtc

Really nice! You inspire me to do something from scratch for a change. Did I miss how you made the streetlights?


----------



## Zippy4

im not sure i put it on here yet let me look . if i didnt i will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

this should be the link . i put it on here just scroll down a little . you can use both solid tubes to just file one side of the solid tube down flat for the lights . http://www.nscale.net/forums/showthread.php?31566-Layout-in-progress/page5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

hope that helps !and i will have some more updates soon i have started on the hill /mountain for the tunnel entrance and then on to the rest of the mountain . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtc

*Thanks*



Zippy4 said:


> this should be the link . i put it on here just scroll down a little . you can use both solid tubes to just file one side of the solid tube down flat for the lights . http://www.nscale.net/forums/showthread.php?31566-Layout-in-progress/page5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Zippy4

jtc said:


> Got it. Thanks!


no problem ! hope it helps .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

just looked they have the styrene strips half rounded already . did not know that seen them today at the hobby shop .! make it easier for the stop lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good Zip. :smilie_daumenpos:

NIMT has some chain that might look good for attaching to your posts. Or for somewhere else on your RR.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16089


----------



## Zippy4

ok ill check it out . thanks edd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

heres a road i made out of styrene and dry transfers im make diorama for a family member .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

